# "Gun Metal" plating: durable?



## redfishsc (Nov 26, 2008)

I have not tried the Gun-Metal plating like you can get from Woodturningz or, now, CSA. 

It looks for all the world to be black titanium (meaning: purdy!), and the price is nice. 

First, is it epoxy coated? I cannot stand epoxy coated platings as they scratch so easily.

Second, would you compare it's durability to the not-durable 24K gold, or the more durable chrome?


----------



## LostintheWoods (Nov 26, 2008)

Not as durable as the chrome, a little more durable than the gold.


----------



## mick (Nov 26, 2008)

I make all my slimlines which need a dark plating from the Gunmetal and so far I've not had a problem with it. I did notice when comparing it to Black Ti that the Gunmetal is a little darker.


----------



## hewunch (Nov 26, 2008)

it will rub off with use. But it is MUCH better than the black enamel which will fall off if you look at it funny.


----------



## rdunn12 (Nov 26, 2008)

Not as durable as the chrome and a little darker than black ti as already stated.I have used one for 3 months and I am rough on them and have'nt had any problems.It is the gunmetal euro.It does seem to scratch easily,but overall not too bad for 3 months of what I consider abuse.I am a mechanic so it gets dirty and handled when my hands are covered in dirt and grit so I expect the scratches.I have'nt worn the plating yet,but I suspect it is the way I hold and use the pen.It is a good looking plating for a very reasonable price.It looks good with a lot of different blanks.So all in all I am happy with the plating and kit for the money.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 26, 2008)

I've made several gun metal pens for my step son, who is a truck driver and uses the pens in his truck and carries one on him.... he's never complained about the finish... every time he's ordered a pen lately, he's asked for the gun metal finish.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 26, 2008)

I make a lot of pens and pencils with both the gun metal finish and also the black enamel from Wood n Whimsies.  I have never had anyone complain about the finish and have used both finishes myself without any problem.  I like how they both look very nice with lots of materials.


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, this is encouraging. I may well give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## intillzah (Nov 28, 2008)

I've made one and the person who bought it from me tonight loved the finish on it.  I like how they look with the "broom handle" that I am using for my blanks...


----------

